# SMC Process breakdown



## nzmigration (May 31, 2012)

Hello,

I am about to start my process for NZ skilled Migration category and wanted to check if the process i will follow is correct, pls advice.

1. checked with point calculator, my marks are over 140.
2. register for online services.
3. apply online for EOI. 

after this i just need to wait till i get ITA mail.

4. after ITA, i submit my all documents( do i do it onlie or physical mail?)
5, u get visa decision on mail.

m i rght with process or missing smthing. i believe i pay fees only twice , one fot submitin EOI and second after ITA approval.

Pls help.

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

nzmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am about to start my process for NZ skilled Migration category and wanted to check if the process i will follow is correct, pls advice.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm no expert. Just someone who did the similar but using an immigration agent so all done by letter and emails not online, but yes your idea of the process seems correct.
Can't guarantee it will be as easy as that though.

No 4 is physical mail as you have to provide actual documents as physical proof or if your not happy sending your actual documents like original birth certs/passports etc then you can send 'certified' copies which are photocopies 'certified' by a solicitor, JP, Judge etc

When you have done No 4 that's when the wait begins and you may receive letters or emails from your Immigration NZ officer asking for further info on certain aspects of your application.

Unsure about fees as we paid probably 5 or 6 times as we used an agent.

Good luck


----------



## nzmigration (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Escapedtonz,

Higly appreciate your response.

So do u mean after i submit EOI, i quickly get response and get ITA, if i m selected?

people say there is waiting time for 9 months to year, is that waiting time after ITA.

Thanks for clearing my doubts,

God Bless.







escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> I'm no expert. Just someone who did the similar but using an immigration agent so all done by letter and emails not online, but yes your idea of the process seems correct.
> Can't guarantee it will be as easy as that though.
> 
> ...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

nzmigration said:


> Thanks Escapedtonz,
> 
> Higly appreciate your response.
> 
> ...


Hi,
After EOI submission you will have to wait for the next batch to be pulled out of the pool first.
If you know when this is you can skip the wait and time your EOI to arrive just before this happens.
The amount of EOI's pulled out of the EOI pool relates to the workload for the Immigration NZ officers I was led to believe.
Think this is every 2 weeks but don't quote me. May be monthly now ?

EOI's pulled out by score - highest first.
As far as I can see reading between the lines on the forum, people with 140 points or more are being pulled out and invited to apply (ITA).

This doesn't mean you will automatically be pulled out or sent ITA as there may be loads more EOI's with more points than yours!!!

Unfortunately it's a waiting game but with your points score I doubt you'll be waiting long - certainly not months. I reckon weeks only.

I had 150 points without a job offer and got pulled immediately and sent ITA but I knew when the EOI's were being picked as my agent knew the next pick date.

Assuming you get ITA you have I think 3 months to get your formal application in.
With your application (must be filled in correctly) you have to provide all the necessary documents proving the points you are claiming which your EOI is based on.
This includes proof of identity passport, driving licence etc, proof of qualifications, work experience etc etc.
Police report, medical & x-ray reports, proof of relationship with partner - you name it - everything.

When this is ready you send it off with all your documents & certificates as secure post service as possible to Immigration NZ which is in London if your in the UK ?
Remember, anything that isn't an original document - ie passport copy etc must be a 'certified' copy signed by a solicitor or equally authorised person.

Think Immigration NZ will let you know the application received then the wait starts.

If they have any questions they will let you know and give you other deadline dates to respond to any queries.

Please remember if you cannot meet any deadline dates you can ask for an extension, but whatever you do don't be late or let the deadline lapse or that will be it and you'll have to start all over again.

The wait can be weeks to lots of months.....
I've heard stories of Residency Visas being given in 3 weeks and out of experience ours took 16 months


----------

